# Bath Time !!!!!!



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok my naughty babies have decided to play with toothpaste and now need a bath  they are naughty Bengals 

Does anyone know a product which is good to bath them with ? 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just use a cat shampoo from Pets At Home which has a flea repellent in it too


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ok cool thanks Bee its just they are due to go to a show in a few weeks so didnt want to use anything that would alter their coats if you know what i mean


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

the one I use just makes my 2 fluffier than usual, and they end up smelling a bit like lemons! Could confuse the judges at the show! lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ive got a bottle of johnsons cat shampoo, only bathed them once though.

Tricky has been down the loo a couple of times, he had to have a shower.
it only happens when we have visitors, no matter how many times you tell them someone always forgets to put the seat down! i inspect the bathroom now after each use


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

staceyscats1 said:


> Ok my naughty babies have decided to play with toothpaste and now need a bath  they are naughty Bengals
> 
> Does anyone know a product which is good to bath them with ?
> 
> Thanks in advance x


*can we see pics of them stacey b4 u wash them  love to c the bad babies, lol,
*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> ok cool thanks Bee its just they are due to go to a show in a few weeks so didnt want to use anything that would alter their coats if you know what i mean


someone told me to give one of my cats a bran bath, gotta show saturday so gonna try it out later, will let you no the result


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> A well known judge told me to give one of my cats a bran bath, gotta show saturday so gonna try it out later, will let you no the result


awwww great  cool defo let me know how it goes  x


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *can we see pics of them stacey b4 u wash them  love to c the bad babies, lol,
> *


ok give me a sec and will take some at the moment am chasing calli around the house as she has decided to run around with the loo brush in her mouth ewwwwwwwwwwww no kisses for her lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Jen . forgot to ask what is a bran bath ??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

staceyscats1 said:


> ok give me a sec and will take some at the moment am chasing calli around the house as she has decided to run around with the loo brush in her mouth ewwwwwwwwwwww no kisses for her lol


*pmsl dont ya just love em  i will call u? about show.*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

get some bran (in the cereal isle), brown it in the oven, then rub it into the fur a spoon at a time, rub in then brush out. do it 3 or 4 days before your show. Iam doing it this afternoon will do a before an after pic.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> get some bran (in the cereal isle), brown it in the oven, then rub it into the fur a spoon at a time, rub in then brush out. do it 3 or 4 days before your show. Iam doing it this afternoon will do a before an after pic.


right ok cool  look forward to the pics


----------



## kallisti1987 (Jul 8, 2008)

how do you get your cats used to having baths??


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

kallisti1987 said:


> how do you get your cats used to having baths??


well i get my babies use to it at an early age , alot of breeders that show their cats will practice this at an early age as some cats need a bath a few days before a show, with Bengals they like water so i find its not as hard  Gem my older Bengal likes to jump in when i am in the bath so now as a rule she is locked out the bathroom when others are bathing lol


----------



## kallisti1987 (Jul 8, 2008)

lol, well alfie decided he wanted to investigate what I was doing when I was washing my hair over the bath, and so scaled my back and managed to practically entangle himself in my wet hair... can't say he liked getting wet too much.... Evie likes it though!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

before








and after


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> before
> View attachment 7755
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwww what a cutie   mmmmm cant say i can see to much of a difference in the pictures ? what did you think to the bran bath Jen ?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

also heres the pics of the naughty duo i dont think you can see the mess they are in but here are the pics anyway


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

staceyscats1 said:


> awwwwww what a cutie   mmmmm cant say i can see to much of a difference in the pictures ? what did you think to the bran bath Jen ?


*thought u were going to put pics of ur b4 u bathed them today stacey, btw forms already in post, *


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

The only difference i can say is that she smells a bit like weetabix!lol!

Gorgeous bengals, i have two aswell! Who did you have them from?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *thought u were going to put pics of ur b4 u bathed them today stacey, btw forms already in post, *


ha ha ha they are pics b4 bath time 

awww great  ooooo are you excited now


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> The only difference i can say is that she smells a bit like weetabix!lol!
> 
> Gorgeous bengals, i have two aswell! Who did you have them from?


oh i got them from Puddywats  they are sooooooooooo beautiful 
and i also saw your babies such cuties  and also your bengals well done on the wins 
lol well at least she has had the most important meal of the day lol weetabix


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

staceyscats1 said:


> ha ha ha they are pics b4 bath time
> 
> awww great  ooooo are you excited now


*yep almost peeing myself wiv excitement, i need to get buying me stuff as well all white aint it? *


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *yep almost peeing myself wiv excitement, i need to get buying me stuff as well all white aint it? *


yes  i am going to get mine at the show as i still need a litter tray , and a blanket and a food and water bowl  the stall you get it from is there when you arrive to vet in 

oooooooooo pee yourself ...... ok dont get too excited we dont want any accidents lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

staceyscats1 said:


> yes  i am going to get mine at the show as i still need a litter tray , and a blanket and a food and water bowl  the stall you get it from is there when you arrive to vet in
> 
> oooooooooo pee yourself ...... ok dont get too excited we dont want any accidents lol


*pmsl, little puddles *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

This is our bath night......................................LOL

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL Chrissy, mine look like nothing like a Norwegian when they're all wet, lol.*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

They shrink to nothing dont they, lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> This is our bath night......................................LOL
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


pmsl omg thats sooooooo cute  awwwww bless them lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*OMG  is that the same cat,  bless lol *


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> This is our bath night......................................LOL
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


omg! how cute is that!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> They shrink to nothing dont they, lol


*Hahaha, yea*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I start bathing my kits at about 6 weeks old, that way they get used to the bath and the hairdryer. I have found that if they havent been done as kits they are a nightmare to bath when they are older  I don't bath them unless they need it tho, or if we have a show coming up they get two in one week


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> oh i got them from Puddywats  they are sooooooooooo beautiful
> and i also saw your babies such cuties  and also your bengals well done on the wins
> lol well at least she has had the most important meal of the day lol weetabix


Hi Stacey,
Is that affectionate bengals, ive seen her alot at shows, she has some beutifull bengals, i love her brown marbled.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I start mine off in the kitchen sink, being longhaired, kittens do occasionally get stinky stuff stuck to them or they stand it it all while playing.
I have a groomers bath for my bigger ones, a friend gave me it as she needed a bigger one for her shop I have a couple of cats that just paddle up & down, lol*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah I start mine off in bathroom sink and then progress to shower attachment in the bath  Torties are the worst I have found and rip me to ribbons, lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lol, my tortie is one of them that paddles in it. *


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant photo Chrissy 
Persians are all ears when wet.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

phew thats lucky for you Selks, my torties are psycho cats usually, lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Brilliant photo Chrissy
> Persians are all ears when wet.


Thanks, A, sometimes its just gotta be done, doesnt it?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Hi Stacey,
> Is that affectionate bengals, ive seen her alot at shows, she has some beutifull bengals, i love her brown marbled.


yes its affectionate bengals  she has wonderful babies  i got all 3 of mine from her and am sooo pleased with them all


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Have you shown yours yet?
Iam thinking of giving up with mine, hes had abit of a rollercoaster show career, hes had 2-3 firsts as a kitten and 3 ics, the last show i took him to, he had a p.c awarded and then taken away, i even have the certificate it was put on his pen an signed by the judge, i still dont know why they have taken it away, its disheartened me abit, iam taking him sat too so if he does ok ill carry on showing him, if not ill put all my effort into my british. sorry for winging


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Have you shown yours yet?
> Iam thinking of giving up with mine, hes had abit of a rollercoaster show career, hes had 2-3 firsts as a kitten and 3 ics, the last show i took him to, he had a p.c awarded and then taken away, i even have the certificate it was put on his pen an signed by the judge, i still dont know why they have taken it away, its disheartened me abit, iam taking him sat too so if he does ok ill carry on showing him, if not ill put all my effort into my british. sorry for winging


Careful what you put Jen, cos they can disqualify you if you publish which cat you are entering  but don't give up on him, cos you dont know what others will be entered on the day


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Careful what you put Jen, cos they can disqualify you if you publish which cat you are entering  but don't give up on him, cos you dont know what others will be entered on the day


OOPS!Thanks, I always forget, bloody gccf rules


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I know stooopid arnt they? Will have a meet up at a show one of these days and a pint in the bar


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ye defo, are you going to the chester an north wales sat?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not working so I could do, or you going Jens?  Wouldnt mind going for a look around


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Have you shown yours yet?
> Iam thinking of giving up with mine, hes had abit of a rollercoaster show career, hes had 2-3 firsts as a kitten and 3 ics, the last show i took him to, he had a p.c awarded and then taken away, i even have the certificate it was put on his pen an signed by the judge, i still dont know why they have taken it away, its disheartened me abit, iam taking him sat too so if he does ok ill carry on showing him, if not ill put all my effort into my british. sorry for winging


yes i show all mine  same really with one her colour is not "deep" enough so am waiting for her coat to develop before i show her again but my other two babies are going  hoping to get that red rossette so i can join you all at the supreme 
awwww hun i wudnt give up keep trying i have learnt that with shows its defo judges preference


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> yes i show all mine  same really with one her colour is not "deep" enough so am waiting for her coat to develop before i show her again but my other two babies are going  hoping to get that red rossette so i can join you all at the supreme
> awwww hun i wudnt give up keep trying i have learnt that with shows its defo judges preference


I shouldnt be so negative i suppose, its just some of them judges really get on my tits
Are you going to chester, not been to that one before?
good luck


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> I shouldnt be so negative i suppose, its just some of them judges really get on my tits
> Are you going to chester, not been to that one before?
> good luck


yea know what you mean lol mmmm am going to the herts  hoping for a red day for both babies so that i can go to the supreme


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good Luck, Let Us No How You Do!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh I forgot to say - I use Grumpy Fairy for my cats.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck! Is that the show they call the 'Hearts and Tarts' down your end.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello there Nicola, long time no see. Hope you and yours are all fine, terrific bath night piccie  C.x.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I knew yours would surface chrissy!
Hope you're well sweety. I'll be on the boards a bit more now I have some spare time. x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

What a picture!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww bless nicola 
where can i get that stuff from ?


----------

